
Future Node.js releases will be from the io.js repo - eknkc
https://github.com/nodejs/node#cnv
======
mattkrea
Future Node.js releases will come from what is current io.js. That is all. The
name is not changing. This is nothing to get excited about--this has been the
plan all along.

------
jessaustin
This is a dumb posting with a really misleading title. Nowhere on the linked
page does it say "Node.js/node is now io.js". Perhaps the maintainers should
have updated the reamde before switching repos, but I suspect they're
concentrating more on coding than on marketing.

~~~
davorak
Just above the commit count: > Future Node.js releases will be from this repo.
[https://iojs.org](https://iojs.org)

It is part of github's repo description.

~~~
jessaustin
Yes that is the title of this thread now. It is in some sense the converse of
the original title that I quoted above.

------
jameswyse
The official name is Node.js. That repo is the combined source of Node.js 0.12
and io.js master and future releases will be coming from there.

I think the next major release will be "Node.js v4.0.0"

------
Killswitch
For those wondering, this was a premature posting. Node.js is the name still,
it's using io.js' source code from Node.js v4.0.0 and on. The Readme hasn't
been updated yet.

------
RossDM
Misleading title, if you read the issue link that drunkcatsdgaf posted
([https://github.com/nodejs/node/issues/2327](https://github.com/nodejs/node/issues/2327)).

------
schmichael
They're really giving up one of the most recognizable platform names in tech
(node.js)? Is this so Joyent can maintain control over its trademark? (However
that implies they'll still use the name node.js for something.)

Is there an explanation of why nodejs became iojs somewhere and not the
reverse? (and whether code will be updated to remove "node" references?)

~~~
mmanfrin
(Guessing) it is a signal to the community that node 'belongs' to the
community -- hence renaming it after the community/nonjoyent fork.

~~~
bdcravens
It was node pre-Joyent

~~~
schmichael
There was no node pre-Joyent. Ryan Dahl and other early contributors were all
working at Joyent. It is Joynet IP and they own the trademark.

~~~
bdcravens
(sorry for delayed response)

I don't think this is accurate. I don't know when Ryan went to work for node,
but if you listen to his earliest talks, where he discusses the journey he
took to develop node, it was an independent project.

Additionally, these posts identify when Joyent took node under its umbrella
(along with the IP):

[https://www.joyent.com/blog/a-new-abode-for-
node/](https://www.joyent.com/blog/a-new-abode-for-node/)
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/nodejs/lWo0MbHZ6Tc](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/nodejs/lWo0MbHZ6Tc)

------
jinxedID
Good work! That happened way faster than I expected

------
tracker1
This blog post[1] should clear up a lot of the confusion... Most of this is
just the transition of the organizational structure from io.js to the Node
Foundation.

[https://medium.com/@nodesource/essential-steps-long-term-
sup...](https://medium.com/@nodesource/essential-steps-long-term-support-for-
node-js-8ecf7514dbd)

------
Aldo_MX
Since no official statement has been made, I will just assume that they're
arranging the repo.

------
jshwlkr
Now I have to change my pinboard tags...

------
stringham
Interesting that they are moving forward with the name io.js rather than
merging into node and keeping the legacy name.

~~~
drunkcatsdgaf
I'm confused, I thought they were ditching io.js

~~~
andreasklinger
I'd thought so too and assume the readmes havent been updated yet

~~~
drunkcatsdgaf
see:
[https://github.com/nodejs/node/issues/2327](https://github.com/nodejs/node/issues/2327)

------
alrs
Detente is over, schism returns?

------
lectrick
Someone ping me when JS removes mutability.

------
dang
We changed the title from "Node.js/node is now io.js".

Submitters: please don't make up your own title on a post you didn't write. If
you change it to something misleading, the entire thread can easily become
about that, as here. Use the original title unless it is misleading or
linkbait, and if necessary find some representative language in the OP.

